# How many were ever made R32 33 34 35????



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi fellas,

Does any body know a rough ball part figure on how many GTR's were ever made?

Im sure there's going to be some one out there with the exact figures lol.

So how many of the following models ever made it out of the factory?

- R32
- R33
- R34
- R35 (still in production) but how many to date?

Many thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

about 8m R33 GT-Rs

the rest is unknown ;-)

if you do a search they are all listed on there


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

R32

Standard Cars = 40,390
NISMO Group A Evolution = 560
V-Spec = 1,453
V-Spec II = 1,303
N1 Race Version = 228
Total = 43,934

R33

Standard cars = 9,871
V-Spec = 6,551
Total = 16,422

R34

Standard Cars = 3,964
V-Spec = 1,308
N1 Race Version = 45[16]
Total = 5,317

R35 Not sure about.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Woah 8m!! Seems that way doesent it though... Lol

But yeah cheers MS33, that answers my question perfectly 

I wonder why they made so few R34's?


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Sat,

If you take a look at-
Nissan Skyline GT-R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some interesting details on there including production numbers ;-)

Edward.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

From my understanding, there were about 12,500 R34 GTR's made. I can't seem to find the figures at the moment. I'll have a dig later on.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Ed hope your well mate, jus been out in my 32 enjoying the sun...cheers for the link mate, il be sure to check it out?

Piggaz yes mate if you could get back to me with what you think the R34 production output figure should be? I'm going to check aswell?

You see the whole idea of this thread was to try and gauge why the cost of R34's is so high? So when MS33 posted a total production figure of 5,366 for R34 GTR's it helped me understand alot about the pricing of them, mainly due to supply and demand. But now you say about the 12,500 mark, really gets me thinking??

Should the R34 GTR really be worth more than...say £18000? how can a ten year old R34 GTR justify it's value....Considering back in 2005 you'd pick an awsume example 1995 R33 GTR for around £16000.... Now I can toatally understand if there were a relatively small number of R34's manufactured like the 2500ish units of the old skool KPGC110 "Hakosuka's" which I've seen fetch £150k!!

But going on the assumption that the above production figures are correct 16000 R33's and 12500 R34's ever made, then surley the R34's are being over priced?

Thoughts guys?

Chizzo


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Does anyone on here own any of the unique models i.e.:

NISMO Group A Evolution
N1 Race Version

Or even have any pictures? Are they road legal?


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

gillsl500 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Does any body know a rough ball part figure on how many GTR's were ever made?
> 
> ...


The R32/33/34 are Skylines first and foremost. If you need to call them 'GTR's' then they are SKYLINE GTR's.

Besides R32, 33 etc is just a general chassis code for the whole Skyline range. The Skyline GTR's were BNR32 etc.


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

de wonderful said:


> The R32/33/34 are Skylines first and foremost. If you need to call them 'GTR's' then they are SKYLINE GTR's.
> 
> Besides R32, 33 etc is just a general chassis code for the whole Skyline range. The Skyline GTR's were BNR32 etc.


I think he meant: as opposed to shopping run GTST's


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

MMT said:


> I think he meant: as opposed to shopping run GTST's


Yeah cheers mate, thought that was kinda obvious what I meant?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

de wonderful said:


> The R32/33/34 are Skylines first and foremost. If you need to call them 'GTR's' then they are SKYLINE GTR's.
> 
> Besides R32, 33 etc is just a general chassis code for the whole Skyline range. The Skyline GTR's were BNR32 etc.


Well if were going to be extra critical I think you'll find first and foremost their a NISSAN....sorry couldn't help my self ;-)

But hey not too bothered with being text book, I'm sure every one else here knew what I meant? apologies if I confused you in any way.

To me they'll always be R32 33 34 GTR's...no biggy


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Have a look in the for sale section on here and you'll see why R34s hold their values so well!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

matty32 said:


> about 8m R33 GT-Rs
> 
> the rest is unknown ;-)
> 
> if you do a search they are all listed on there


Or if you go by the figures quoted just beneath your first post, the 8m r33 gtrs equates to about 30% of the number of R32 GTRs produced


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Bear in mind that there may be only 130 or so R34 GTR's in this country now,so the car's maintain because of that aswell..


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

gillsl500 said:


> Hey Ed hope your well mate, jus been out in my 32 enjoying the sun...cheers for the link mate, il be sure to check it out?
> 
> Piggaz yes mate if you could get back to me with what you think the R34 production output figure should be? I'm going to check aswell?
> 
> ...


There are a few threads about car prices.

Sales figures are one thing. Consider first when the cars came out. In 1989 the R32 GTR was pretty much unique in the (Japanese) market place. I haven't looked it up but I don't think that the Porsche 993 Turbo was released (I'm thinking early 90s) yet. The performance package was at that time exceptional. Also the global market was in good shape and so was the Japanese economy. People had money to buy an exceptional car.

In 1995 global recession had happened. Other manufacturers had released car which could compete with the GTR - Supra, 993 Turbo, STIs, Evos. So you had competition from lower and higher markets. The R33 GTR wasn't really that much different to the R32 - basically you took the R32 GTR mechanicals and stuffed them in a new chassis. The global recession was in place and I understand it was effecting Japan too.

In 1999 the game had moved on. Porsche, Ferrari et al had cars which were much more modern than the R34 (in design terms at least) and suddenly the RB26 wasn't anywhere near as amazing as it had been before. Again the R34 wasn;t that different to the car which preceded it. The Germans had cars with big power outputs. The Evos and STIs were moving things along too, I wonder if their link to actual racing cars made them more attractive.

That's my take on the sales volumes anyway.

With regard to pricing the market dictates what is popular. R33s are not seen in the same light as R34s so they are cheaper. You can argue anything you want about value for money etc (and I'd agree) but the simple fact is that demand determines price.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Bear in mind that there may be only 130 or so R34 GTR's in this country now,so the car's maintain because of that aswell..


Emil where you been all my life mate ...wow ONLY 130 inthe uk? Serious dude? Well I guess that answers my question about why R34's are so expensive.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Could be slightly more but not so much.

80 UK cars, but a few are written off and some are abroad.

I have heard figures up to 200 were imported. Even if that were the case, with write-offs and selling abroad, wouldn't be at all surprised if the figure was around 150 or so max. A lot rarer than the other variants.

This came about mainly I think due to the SVA laws coming in and preventing higher numbers of imports. Now they are hitting the 10 year rule, some have come in, but not many, because they're also more expensive in Japan now!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Does anyone on here own any of the unique models i.e.:
> 
> NISMO Group A Evolution
> N1 Race Version
> ...


+1 for the Nismo Group A Evolution


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

any info about the r35 yet?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Eleventy million


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

The 35's appear to be mass produced, a figure would be quite interesting though?

Is the R36 out next year? I'd love to see some pics


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

In 10 years time I predict there will be around:

300'000 R35's (as they're mainly driven by the those who normally twat around in Porsche and BMWs)

1000 R32's

150 R34's 

50 R33's (the remaining 15'000+ cars would be all broken for spares and ebay by then)

I wonder which car will have the best 2nd hand value in 2022?!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice one, I'm immediately putting mine into storage then. LOL


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Sidious said:


> In 10 years time I predict there will be around:
> 
> 300'000 R35's (as they're mainly driven by the those who normally twat around in Porsche and BMWs)
> 
> ...


oh my if you expecting 15.000 BNR33 go to broke just like that it must bee something wrong!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

MS33 said:


> R32
> 
> Standard Cars = 40,390
> NISMO Group A Evolution = 560
> ...


I used to have the exact figures years ago but not any more. The 32`s is fairly accurate, the 33`s was closer to 18,000 and the 34`s were about 11500.
There is a post on here from many years ago giving the production figure for the 34`s month by month which makes interesting reading as production stopped for a while as the Getrag gearbox producer went on strike for a couple of months.


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

wow never realised that many r32 gtrs were made.....its a shame a lot of them must have been broken for parts, crashed or rusted away cos i see far less 32 gtrs than i do 33 gtrs......dont see many 34's either.

could it be that there are way more gts't 33's as there must be millions of them as thats all i see....hardly ever see 32 gts'ts.

im guessing 40,000 32's gtst's and gtrs 

and

say 18000 33 gtrs and 599,000,000 33 gts-t's


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Sidious said:


> In 10 years time I predict there will be around:
> 
> 300'000 R35's (as they're mainly driven by the those who normally twat around in Porsche and BMWs)
> 
> ...



These cars being broken are mostly ones which never can or should see the road again or high spec cars that break for much more money than they sell for.
This does however helps keep the numbers on the road up as one very good car can provide hard to get parts for quite a few others .
Besides you cant continue to just break cars unless there are enough of them driving around with owners who want parts for them.

Age takes its toll as well . 
As time goes on here will be less of all the GTRs on the road but 32s will go down in number quickest because they are older and one in good condition especially standard will be increasingly hard to find.
This has happened with every old good "top sports car" (911 , cosworths etc ) and GTRs wont be any different. 
You only have to look to see what the pre 32 skylines and old school 911s and cosworths are making now.

So presuming things go the same way with GTRs in 2022 a near mint totally standard 32 will be worth more than most 33s .

But 34s will still make their own rules


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

The other one to look at is the S15s, there were only about 10k of them made I think (though not sure on the split between the Spec R and the rest)


----------



## NukaGTR (Dec 6, 2013)

*A few unique liners*



LiamGTR said:


> Does anyone on here own any of the unique models i.e.:
> 
> NISMO Group A Evolution
> N1 Race Version
> ...


They made only 44 Skyline R33 GTR Nismo 400R models
N1's are ultra rare, THEY MADE THE Z-Tuned R34, MNP edition 34s, Z tuned R32,
R34 GTR V-Spec II Nurs, Jun Super Lemon R34, Jun Lemon R33, HKS Tuned R32 GTR, Only one LM edition R33, there's quite a few unique models to be honest.


----------



## NukaGTR (Dec 6, 2013)

boyband6666 said:


> The other one to look at is the S15s, there were only about 10k of them made I think (though not sure on the split between the Spec R and the rest)


Yeah mate, the Aero R is a nice peice of kit, most of the silvias usually get wrecked by idiots drifting them, or swapping motors. Keep it original I say.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

NukaGTR said:


> They made only 44 Skyline R33 GTR Nismo 400R models
> N1's are ultra rare, THEY MADE THE Z-Tuned R34, MNP edition 34s, Z tuned R32,
> R34 GTR V-Spec II Nurs, Jun Super Lemon R34, Jun Lemon R33, HKS Tuned R32 GTR, Only one LM edition R33, there's quite a few unique models to be honest.


Some of the above are not versions of GTR. The Jun cars started out as 'normal' cars so their production would already have been accounted for. Likewise the Z tune cars.

Interesting point on the Le Mans car. There must have been more than 1 R33 LM, the racing cars themselves. I assume that they haven't been crushed


----------



## speedyboi1234 (May 17, 2020)

gillsl500 said:


> Woah 8m!! Seems that way doesent it though... Lol
> 
> But yeah cheers MS33, that answers my question perfectly
> 
> I wonder why they made so few R34's?


I think it might be because by the r34 was still using the same platform as the r32 and r33, which were probably cheaper to buy, and also that full platform was getting outdated so not too many people were buying new r34's. The same way that not too many people buy 2019/2020 r35 gtr's, it is an old platform and you can pick up an older r35 model year for much cheaper


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Why?


----------

